# Top các loại đai chống gù lưng trẻ em chất lượng hiện nay



## thietbiyte24h (12/2/22)

Đai chống gù lưng là một sản phẩm xuất hiện tại Việt Nam từ những năm 2009. Kể từ khi xuất hiện cho đến nay thì các dòng sản phẩm này đều nhận được rất nhiều sự quan tâm và lựa chọn của khách hàng.

*Mua đai chống gù lưng ở đâu*

 Bởi khả năng hỗ trợ điều trị dáng người cho những người bị gù rất hiệu quả. Đối với trẻ em thì tình trạng gù lưng xuất hiện rất nhiều. Do đó việc sử dụng đai chống gù lưng trẻ em làm việc rất cần thiết. Nếu bạn chưa biết nên chọn sản phẩm nào, thì hãy theo dõi top các loại đai chống gù lưng dành cho trẻ em nhé.

*Đai lưng chống gù Midoctor*

Sản phẩm đai chống gù lưng trẻ em Midoctor được đánh giá cao về tính hiệu quả. Sản phẩm sở hữu thiết kế gọn gàng, với phần dây đeo qua vai và ngang lưng đơn giản, kết hợp với phần đệm ở nách tạo cảm giác dễ chịu và thoải mái cho người.
Nhiều chất liệu mềm mại, thiết kế đơn giản và hệ thống dây dễ điều chỉnh theo kích thước cơ thể. Nên dòng sản phẩm này phù hợp cho nhiều đối tượng học sinh hiện nay.

*Đai chống gù lưng Posture Corrector*

Đai chống gù lưng trẻ em Posture Corrector được sản xuất tại Đức, với tiêu chuẩn cao. Mang đến một sản phẩm vừa gọn gàng, đẹp mắt và đạt hiệu quả chống gù lưng tốt nhất cho người sử dụng. Trong đó, trẻ em khi sử dụng sản phẩm để nhận thấy hiệu quả rõ rệt sau một thời gian.

*https://thietbiyte24h.com/mach-ban-cach-deo-dai-chong-gu-lung-dung-cach-a1406.html*

Mẫu đai đeo được thiết kế êm ái, dễ dàng điều chỉnh phù hợp với cơ thể. Kích thước nhỏ gọn dễ dàng mang đi và sử dụng linh ở nhiều nơi. Sau một thời gian đeo bạn sẽ hình thành được thói quen thẳng lưng, hạn chế tình trạng gù lưng, một số vấn đề khác cuộc sống.






*Đai chống gù lưng miDoctor*

Đai chống gù lưng trẻ em DYNA là một sản phẩm đến từ thương hiệu Dynamic của Ấn Độ. Được kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa chất liệu cao su co giãn tốt và vải thoáng khí, giúp sản phẩm giành được rất nhiều sự tin tưởng và lựa chọn của người tiêu dùng tại thị trường Việt Nam.
Trong quá trình đeo dòng đai này các bạn nhỏ sẽ không cảm thấy khó chịu, chật chội hay bức bí. Thay vào đó là cảm giác dễ chịu, dễ dàng di chuyển. Đồng thời thấy rõ hiệu quả điều chỉnh dáng lưng chỉ sau một thời gian dùng.

*https://thietbiyte24h.com/san-pham/dai-dinh-hinh-giam-gu-lung*

Bài viết trên về một số dòng đai chống gù lưng trẻ em trên thị trường hiện nay. Mong rằng bạn đọc sẽ có được thông tin phù hợp. Từ đó dễ dàng chọn ra được mẫu đai chống gù lưng thích hợp nhất cho con em trong gia đình. Hạn chế thói quen có thể gây nên tình trạng gù lưng do thói quen trong tư thế ngồi học.


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (13/2/22)

*Chìa khóa giúp bố mẹ quản lý con cái trên môi trường mạng*
- Dịch covid hiện đang bùng phát mạnh trên khắp cả nước, trẻ phải ở nhà học online thay vì đến trường.
- Chính về thế con ở nhà sử dụng máy tính rất nhiều, vừa để học vừa để chơi nhưng vì bố mẹ đi làm cả ngày, con học hay chơi không ai giám sát. Rất nhiều con không học mà chỉ chơi game hay vào những trang web linh tinh không thể kiểm soát trong giờ học 
- Bố mẹ chưa biết làm thế nào để bảo vệ và giám sát con???
>>> Hãy để PHẦN MỀM DIỆT WEB ĐEN, CHẶN GAME ONLINE VAPU đồng hành cùng bố mẹ, với các tính năng:
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính 
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, game online
 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con
 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác
Lúc ở nhà bố mẹ có thể mở những web đã chặn phục vụ cho bản thân, khi đi làm thì cài chế độ khoá web, khoá game. Hàng ngày bố mẹ đi làm vẫn có thể biết từng phút con vào máy tính làm gì dễ dàng.
 Tiện lợi số 1 phải không bố mẹ 
 Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng.
>>> VAPU cam kết:
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Hãy Inbox ngay đề có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bố mẹ!
——
☎Liên hệ : 
  Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
Email: vapu.sales@gmail.com
Website: Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU


----------



## Trần Thế Hiển (13/2/22)

NGHIỆN GAME & WEB ĐEN là mối nguy hại hàng đầu hiện nay của TRẺ
Và CHẶN ĐỨNG mối nguy hại đó lại nhiệm vụ của VAPU
 Phần mềm chặn web đen, game online hàng đầu hiện nay, với mức giá rẻ KHÔNG TƯỞNG ️️️
 PHÒNG BỆNH HƠN CHỮA BỆNH
Trong độ tuổi còn tò mò mọi thứ, lại đang phải học tập trực tuyến do ảnh hưởng COVID, Internet đang mang đến mối nguy hại cho toàn gia đình Việt, bởi đây là nơi tập trung của Web đen, game bạo lực, nội dung đồi trụy hoặc các đường link độc hại,....
Trong khi bố mẹ hàng ngày phải đi làm, không thể kiểm soát được thời gian và hoạt động của con, thì PHẦN MỀM VAPU hoàn toàn có thể:
 Chặn hơn 30.000 các loại trang  web độc hại, phần mềm tự động phát hiện và cập nhật link độc hoặc bố mẹ trực tiếp chặn link theo mong muốn
 Chặn chơi Game online
 Chặn Game Offline cài trên máy tính
 Chặn mạng xã hội, youtube (tuỳ chọn)
 Cài đặt truy cập máy tính, truy cập internet theo từng khung giờ
 Ngoài ra, VAPU cũng kèm thêm tính năng lưu lại lịch sử trình duyệt và gửi báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ, nên gia đình hoàn toàn yên tâm có thêm một “người bạn đồng hành” an toàn và bảo vệ trẻ tuyệt đối️
Mức chi phí cực kỳ rẻ cho một phần mềm giúp "thanh lọc" sạch máy tính, để con chuyên tâm học hành, chỉ #42k/ tháng rẻ hơn bữa ăn sáng của gia đình.
>>> VAPU cam kết:  Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !  Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !  Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
—
LIÊN HỆ NGAY:
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
 Hotline:   Mrs. Ngọc: 0968.909.203
Website: Vapu.com.vn


----------

